# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Garmin inReach - GPS, SOS, two way satelite text communication

## Gillie

https://buy.garmin.com/en-NZ/NZ/p/56.../010-01735-13#

Anyone had any experience with these?

What are the maps like? I assume it can acti just like a normal basic GPS unit (location, bearings, etc).

I have an old etrex10 and have been thinking of going to a PLB - this seems to combine both functions and adds the two way text communication.

Thoughts?

----------


## matto1234

Looks like a great idea but the sos button looks easily pressed, have to look at the plans as i think they are pretty expensive monthly

----------


## Plinky

Yep use a slightly earlier model that doesn't have the mapping. Bloody good so long as you have a view of the sky. Texting function is really handy.

----------


## Gillie

> Looks like a great idea but the sos button looks easily pressed, have to look at the plans as i think they are pretty expensive monthly


That obtrusive thing on the side is the cover over the actual SOS button. Once on the plans is $25 per 30 days and you choose when you want it 




> Yep use a slightly earlier model that doesn't have the mapping. Bloody good so long as you have a view of the sky. Texting function is really handy.


With my current GPS unit i have always got a location eventually down in the bush. Sometimes it can take a while. This unit is using the iridium satelite network - i dunno if that is better or worse than the network my old etrex is using.

----------


## mikee

Still uses gps network same as your garmin for calculating position, uses iridium sat for messaging. I'll have a look at the one on the shelf tomorrow to see what the mapping is like
$6 per month from memory to "park" it if you don't need it.
I am lucky in that mine is free  :Grin:  while I stay working there (currently I have the older model explorer)

----------


## Gillie

Thanks @mikee

----------


## Gillie

I should have used the search function first... :Oh Noes: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...inreach-34301/

Makes for interesting reading. Possibly the Garmin maps are better?

----------


## mikee

I really like them (apart from the cost which does not effect me  :Grin:  )
You can set them up so every text you send has a link at the bottom which if the receiver "clicks" on will open a map like google earth showing them your location when you sent the text. The account holder can also log in to their account and  "ping"  (via the inreach website )  them and if turned on they will reply with their current position or turn the tracking on / off even. I'm not sure they totally replace a PLB but are very handy. You can even link them via Bluetooth to your smartphone and then use the app to tex etc rather than on the unit itself ie use a proper keyboard on the phone. People have 48 hours to reply to any text you send them before being blocked. 

BUT it pays to remember *You as the account holder pay for the texts in both directions* so if you have the most budget plan you can use up your credit real quick.
however you can change plans on a monthly basis to what suits you the best at the time

----------


## mikee

OK just checked and unit I have uses Delorme Mapping which is supposedly better than Garmin.
As soon as I get the OK to register this unit I will post a screen shot of mapping

----------


## gimp

Don't expect it to perform as a substitute for a PLB, rather use it complementarily, and it'll be fine

----------


## akaroa1

> OK just checked and unit I have uses Delorme Mapping which is supposedly better than Garmin.
> As soon as I get the OK to register this unit I will post a screen shot of mapping


So I was advised by a knowledgeable tech guy that the first Garmin inreach model would run the Delorme mapping and this "would not be as good as Garmin mapping".
But that he expected subsequent releases to "probably run the Garmin mapping".
But Im happy for him to be wrong.

Im very keen to get  one of these units once Im convinced that they are working well in real world use.
I mainly want to be able to head into the bush without having a fixed date to be out by !!
Basic weather forecasts would be a bonus.
Letting mates who want to join me once Im already in the bush, know where Im hiding would be a nice plus also.

But mainly its the reassurance for loved ones after having been airlifted out with multiple injuries once before.

----------


## mikee

> Don't expect it to perform as a substitute for a PLB, rather use it complementarily, and it'll be fine


I kind of agree and disagree. More iridium Sats mean your SOS may get a faster response but its not a PLB no.

----------


## Gillie

> It took a bit of reading about this to found that the GPS function on the expolrer only works while your subscription is active. I might be wrong.. but check this if it's important to you.


A comment taken off another forum... I would definitely want this confirmed before I bought one of these. 

PLB versus inReach - I suspect for the person that doesn't have a PLB this would be better than not having one...

----------


## gimp

> I kind of agree and disagree. More iridium Sats mean your SOS may get a faster response but its not a PLB no.


More satellites but much less transmission power, through 3rd parties for SOS rather than direct to RCCNZ, variables like "used most of the battery texting the mrs so now I have 5 mins of SOS time", no 406mhz beacon backup function, etc. I like them for texting but wouldn't trust for PLB. Also I prefer a satphone because ie you might be in South Westland and want to contact James Scott for a pickup. He's got no cell reception so can't text, so you need to call him. Can't call with an Inreach.

Iridium "Go" looks good. Keen to get some time on one of those this summer.

----------


## scottrods

@Stu71

----------


## 223nut

> after having been airlifted out with multiple injuries once before.


listen to this fellow...

----------


## mikee

> A comment taken off another forum... I would definitely want this confirmed before I bought one of these. 
> 
> PLB versus inReach - I suspect for the person that doesn't have a PLB this would be better than not having one...


I would say this is correct. When you first power the unit up for the first time it asks you to register/activate it on Garmins inreach website before continuing.
You can't get past this without activating it I would suspect this means you need to pay at least for one months plan. However I also suspect once activated the unit will work as a GPS even if the plan is suspended. 
Will confirm when I managed to get my old unit deactivated and swapped to the new unit

----------


## sneeze

> More satellites but much less transmission power, through 3rd parties for SOS rather than direct to RCCNZ, variables like "used most of the battery texting the mrs so now I have 5 mins of SOS time", no 406mhz beacon backup function, etc. I like them for texting but wouldn't trust for PLB. Also I prefer a satphone because ie you might be in South Westland and want to contact James Scott for a pickup. He's got no cell reception so can't text, so you need to call him. Can't call with an Inreach.
> 
> Iridium "Go" looks good. Keen to get some time on one of those this summer.


Not sure on this new model but Iv had the original for a few years. The battery life is very good, I had it on Stew Island for a week and it still had plenty of charge after using it very day and sending "ha you should be here " txts.  Sending texts wont drain the battery , well maybe if  your 14 with your first ever girlfriend. 
. It only needs to get a signal for a short time to send an sos message which has the cords attched. 
You can easily text home and get Mrs to ring your taxi. You can turn on the bread crumbs feature so your position can seen by who ever you want when ever you want.  
 IIRC its monitored in Texas , they quote 6mins? till NZ service has the information, pretty sure its been used here with a successful outcome  .Mapping through the earthmate app Bluetoothed   to  the phone is good.

----------


## mikee

Battery life for the older unuist was quoted at 100 hours of continous operation.
We had one of our clients use one when his boat had issues, he like the fact he could take the unit with him in his liferaft and still communicate via rescuers.

They are not a PLB but in some ways they are better as provided you have not fallen off a bluff you can advise the rescurers what you actually require and if they are switched on and have signal they can be pinged by Inreach (your partner) to find you if you are overdue and not able to activate yourself

In other ways not so much as you need to make sure you have full batteries ALWAYS

You can both text and email with them too I believe and you can also text to satphone numbers for chopper pickups

----------


## Gillie

Yeah, it is a pity about the internal battery rather than going with something like AA batteries that I could take a spare set or two along. Could get a solar charger or something I suppose...

Still keen to see the mapping though I can't see it replacing me taking a hard copy map with me.

----------


## sneeze

Is the battery thing much of an issue though? It holds well, havnt looked at mine since febuary and its still on 85%. Charge it before you go and you've got weeks of capacity. 
 Is it a PLB? in general terms I think I could argue both sides but my confidence in it has grown with use so Im more on the yes it is side. The thought of pressing a button and then just waiting and hoping dosnt sound as good as a conformation response.

----------


## Gillie

Yep, talking to some guys here that set off their beacon when one of the broke his leg. They said it was a long and hopefully few hours before the chopper turned up but then it flew away almost immediately and a second one came back a couple of hours later (night vision + winch). The guys said they were left wondering what was going on when the first chopper flew away!

----------


## Nibblet

With these units is there anything stopping me purchasing one here in the states for use in NZ, if I subscribe to the NZ contract service?

----------


## stretch

> With these units is there anything stopping me purchasing one here in the states for use in NZ, if I subscribe to the NZ contract service?


Can't see why not.

----------


## Danny

> With these units is there anything stopping me purchasing one here in the states for use in NZ, if I subscribe to the NZ contract service?


Updates g?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Updates g?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please elaborate?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Wondering if transferable here and at what cost over there...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

I am considering one of there or a sat phone aswell, I'm not sure if I would trust relying on it as a PLB aswel hense the thought of sat phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Wondering if transferable here and at what cost over there...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$450 murican. 
You would just subscribe through the nz agents or whatever. 
I was just double checking there's no interfering frequencies or something but shouldn't be.

----------


## 223nut

> $450 murican. 
> You would just subscribe through the nz agents or whatever. 
> I was just double checking there's no interfering frequencies or something but shouldn't be. 
> 
> Attachment 73051


Prices of satellite phones seem to be coming down, that chart doesn't give a rate for phone calls though... I'm on a $60/month plan with spark and not using most of it, almost worth getting one when reception is patchy where we live.

Anyone know where has the best service (price is an issue but really like good customer service) if I was going to get one?

----------


## stu#71

I have the inreach model without the maps. The yellow one. Bloody brilliant. I have no need for maps as I use a separate Garmin gps. I use it for text and email function to let home know what I'm up to (delayed etc), getting the weather forecast which is surprisingly accurate and the SOS function is there as a backup.
As long as it has a clear line of site to the sky it works perfectly. Eg outside the hut. 
I get a good 3 days out of one battery charge leaving it on and using it pretty heavily. I carry a small battery pack to charge it over night for longer trips.
I'm on the basic plan for 27nzd approx per month. You can park it when you're not hunting for 7nzd ish per month.
Better reception than a sat phone and the email function works when the recipient has no mobile coverage.
Only down side is the keyboard text input is clunky. Think old school Nokia phone! But if you carry your smartphone you can Bluetooth to it and send msgs just like you would text normally. Each msg sent can have your location transmitted automatically for the recipient to open in GEarth
Has already paid for itself!
Someone above was asking about buying in US. Yes you can do this and save yourself about $150. However when it arrives in nz you need to register it here and guess what it costs, yup $150! Lol
Have never used the sos button but it looks like you can send emergency msgs to the emergency services via Aussie whilst waiting for the chopper which could be useful. 
Hope this helps but if anyone wants anymore info just shout...

----------


## Danny

Thanks for the heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

Mate...I have a Garmin 64ST......I thunk the finest I've ever had....

----------


## A330driver

If I didn't have it..............................I don't think I'd be here......

----------


## hotsoup

Any updates with these? Does anyone have the new model yet? AFAIK it is being released today or tomorrow in NZ... Considering replacing my Garmin 62s with one of these and keeping my PLB as a backup.

----------


## mikee

> Any updates with these? Does anyone have the new model yet? AFAIK it is being released today or tomorrow in NZ... Considering replacing my Garmin 62s with one of these and keeping my PLB as a backup.


My Employer has had them on the shelf for a while. I am supposed to get an "Explorer" as a demo unit however he keeps selling it  :Grin:

----------


## T.T

I've just purchased the inreach explorer. I opened it this evening for a bit of a play. If you own one can you please tell me how to set the "Position Format" to New Zealand TM? I've got the map datum set on WGS 84 but I can't find where to set the position format to New Zealand TM so I can utilise the grid lines on the topo maps.
Thanks in advance T.T

----------


## Gillie

@T.T did you have any luck with your query?

 @mikee, any comment on this. The unit is not useful at all in NZ as a GPS if we can't use it with the NZ Topo50 maps...

----------


## 223nut

Funny this thread come back to the surface, thinking of a new device ye last few days. Sat phone are still big $$ the inreach system seems to be a good option. Been emailing "track me kiwi"  website and he seems to be a good guy to get on with

----------


## mikee

> @T.T did you have any luck with your query?
> 
>  @mikee, any comment on this. The unit is not useful at all in NZ as a GPS if we can't use it with the NZ Topo50 maps...


im still waiting for my boss to give me an activated unit to look at. Not the most organised chappie is he as soon as I know I'll post pictures

----------


## T.T

> @T.T did you have any luck with your query?
> 
>  @mikee, any comment on this. The unit is not useful at all in NZ as a GPS if we can't use it with the NZ Topo50 maps...



Nah mate, no luck. I contacted Kerin at Garmin and he told me that they had only worked out that the garmin inreach didn't have the NZTM map format on it a couple of days after the sika show. You'd think they would have sorted a "major " like this out before they released it onto the NZ market!  Kerin informed me that their engineers were working on it and once they had it sorted I would be able to download the NZTM map format directly onto the Garmin Inreach . I got sick of waiting to here from him about rectifying the problem so I returned the gps to H&F taupo. Full refund no questions asked. As soon as I hear that the unit comes with the map format pre downloaded I'll buy one again. I suppose there will always be a few teething issues with something new on the market.

----------


## Gibo

If a cell phone can connect to satellites for location why cant we connect to communicate through them?

----------


## stretch

> If a cell phone can connect to satellites for location why cant we connect to communicate through them?


Which cell phone can do this?!?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Which cell phone can do this?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Any can if you buy this https://spot-nz.myshopify.com/produc...satellite-wifi  :Thumbsup: 
But get where u are coming from. Somehow they do, can get a location using them as a gps whilst out of reception.... Haven't done it myself but have seen it just end to save the map before you go

----------


## stretch

> Any can if you buy this https://spot-nz.myshopify.com/produc...satellite-wifi 
> But get where u are coming from. Somehow they do, can get a location using them as a gps whilst out of reception.... Haven't done it myself but have seen it just end to save the map before you go


Righto, so you need another piece of kit. GPS receivers don't "connect" to the GPS satellites any more than your car radio "connects" to the antenna doing the broadcasting. There is no two-way exchange of info.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------

